# Uber x insurance NOT covered drivers and riders need to be 1.5 million fatality coverage



## banuberx (Feb 8, 2017)

Passengers alert lot of controversy if accident happened insurance uber x not cover you if you get hurt 
Uber black covers 2 million average for fatality 
So all lyft and uber x riders need be have more knowledge about insurance . And coverage 
Uber x have kind of insurance that runs by app that have lot of legal issues not in favor for driver not for riders 
Take black car always be save every one

That is not right uber shutdown in Austin


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber offers $1,000,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 2 and 3. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
Uber offers $50,000 LIABILITY insurance for Phase 1. Liability is damage caused to other vehicles, people or structures.
Uber offers $50,000 *CONTINGENT *Collision Insurance for Phase 2 and 3. The Contingency is based on IF you have valid personal insurance.

Uber does not offer ANY Collision Insurance in Phase 1. 
You will ALWAYS be covered for Liability when the app is on.

To have valid personal insurance, your insurance company will have to be aware of or have endorsed your Uber activity.

It's actually pretty clear if you read Uber's Policy...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Here in Florida Uber drivers and passengers are covered in the event of an accident by uber's commercial policy. I would suggest that you and the passenger contact Uber's insurance, not your personal insurance carrier because you'll be dropped by your personal insurance carrier here in Florida irregardless of the coverage Uber offers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> It's actually pretty clear if you read Uber's Policy...


I was always curious about "Uber's Policy". I'm Black/SUV and have had my own policy through Wilshire since I've started with Uber in 2012. Where can I read James River's Declarations and Underwriting Rules for ride sharing?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Look under account in the app, you'll find it there.


----------

